# Dressage on Tuesday starts at 10 but...



## Flibble (3 August 2012)

Ok I know the dressage starts at 10 any idea what time it finishes?
I have a lesson booked and can't find a way to attach my iPad to my saddle ?


----------



## KingfisherBlue (3 August 2012)

Flibble said:



			Ok I know the dressage starts at 10 any idea what time it finishes?

I have a lesson booked and can't find a way to attach my iPad to my saddle ?
		
Click to expand...

Hi

On the ticket sales site, Tuesday's dressage is listed as:


10:00 - 16:55


----------



## Flibble (3 August 2012)

Oh poooh that was really bad planning on my part. Perhaps Miss will have to cancel  unfortunately I enjoy her teaching too much to skip it.


----------

